# Worsened with alcohol, help!



## thisisawersome (Apr 27, 2014)

So I have had the symptoms for 7 years now, and I realize that I have been through a couple of stages of DP,

as of last week in the worse state I have been in for years.

The last 2 years I was feeling pretty good considering I still had the symptoms, I could think efficiently, be creative, happy, and in sync with conversations,

I would go weeks without thinking about the DP for a second.

though knowing that I still had DP through remembering how it used to be before I got it, when everything was clear and undistorted.

I have been staying away from alcohol for the last 2 years, as I have experienced getting drunk severely increasing my DP for an unknown amount of time, I can't seem to remember if it faded back to my lower level of DP or I just got used to the new level of symptoms, when I can think rationally, be happy and be social effeciently it is hard to determine if it has ones been more or less.

Then a week ago I got drunk because a friend convinced me to drink more than one beer wich is otherwise my limit, I did not even get severly drunk, I could still stand, walk and talk,

but from then until now my symptoms have been worse than ever, like I am a sleep but my body and brain is still awake doing whatever, I could not have written this post two days ago because everything was too distant, today it improved a tiny bit.

Also after the worsening it seems like I have forgotten a lot of things that I otherwise remembered all the time, I even forgot how my daily routine went how I would start my work day, what I would eat etc.

Anyway, I will try to cure it with happiness, and for now cure just means getting it back to a manageable level where I can still achieve things in life.

I think I might have been an anxious person when I first got DP, but now after 7 year I am a different person, really happy, social and not afraid of anything (except worsening of DP).

I just hope it will not take too long with recovering from this alcohol incident so I can get on top again.

Does anyone have experience with alcohol worsening DP, and recovering from it?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

The first drink I ever had at age 16 was a full glass of wine. It caused me to "disappear" completely from the face of the Earth.

No more drinking for me. It took about 48 hours to come out of that disaster.

As an adult, I drink rarely. Wine. I have gotten close to drunk once. Didn't feel good.
DP/DR gets worse for me with anything more than 1/2 glass WHITE wine.

Heard time and time again here, it helps some, or gives you a massive DP hit.
Personally, IMHO, I'd avoid all this stuff. And personally I have.
Nothing but wine, and a few mixed drinks over my entire life. Can't tolerate it.


----------



## thisisawersome (Apr 27, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> The first drink I ever had at age 16 was a full glass of wine. It caused me to "disappear" completely from the face of the Earth.
> 
> No more drinking for me. It took about 48 hours to come out of that disaster.
> 
> ...


THANKS!

I probably had what would be 20 glasses of wine that night, I just hope it wont take 40 days to get on top of this


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

thisisawersome said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I probably had what would be 20 glasses of wine that night, I just hope it wont take 40 days to get on top of this


You had the equivalent of 20 glasses of wine thart night? Even people that dont have DP would be gone of this Earth with that much alcohol


----------

